# CaniCross and Sleddog Finnish Championships



## K3nt (Oct 2, 2012)

Went out shooting the CaniCross and Sleddog championships last weekend. After a bit of wondering around I found a spot that not only allowed me to get some cool shots but added a nice reflection to them as well. (Some other shots thrown in for good measure. ) ;D




CaniCross Finnish Championship - 29th September 2012 - Ohkola, Mäntsälä by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




CaniCross Finnish Championship - 29th September 2012 - Ohkola, Mäntsälä by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




CaniCross Finnish Championship - 29th September 2012 - Ohkola, Mäntsälä by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




CaniCross Finnish Championship - 29th September 2012 - Ohkola, Mäntsälä by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




CaniCross Finnish Championship - 29th September 2012 - Ohkola, Mäntsälä by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




CaniCross Finnish Championship - 29th September 2012 - Ohkola, Mäntsälä by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------

